# How To Make A Skeleton Bike



## Goldenrod (Nov 16, 2016)

Making a bike where I ride a naked woman would be more fun but I don't have to buy my plastic pal lunch after the parade.  Now that we don't have to be politically correct, I named my new friend Abdul The Deplorable.  I discovered that the vulture was female so guess what her name is?  Since I am not within spanking distance of any C.A.B.E., member, I chose a Walmart Huffy ($170) for this how-to lesson.  The entire skeleton and bike modification took two hours which included removing all Huffy stickers and twisting off emblems.  All the bones can be removed by clipping tie wraps and dissembling the goose neck.  The top hole in the skull held the hanging string and was enlarged to reach the goose neck's alan wrench bolt.  Wiring the the four eyes with toggle switches and two batteries cost $40 at Radio Shack and took another two hours.
     The three biker jacket skull pins cost $6 each on the internet.  Two holes each and crazy glue holds them on.  They will have red eyes.  A bike like this is on the internet but I thought that my project needed fenders and a coaster brake to keep the handle bars clean.  The rear rack was already welded on by our Chinese friends.  The all black paint is clear coated and impressive.  I plan to pin stripe the chain guard.  I plugged each screw hole in the bones with Plastic Wood and painted them before placing him on the bike.  The chest part of the skeleton had to be cut top to bottom to to fit over the top bar.  Notice that the head moves with the fork and two clear plastic fish lines let Abdul talk and Lady H. jerk her head up and then they both fall back down.  Hillery's unpainted (for illustration) battery is tie wrapped in her sunken chest.   The hollowed bottoms of the feet on my teen-size skeleton had to be filled with Bondo and Plastic Wood because they are now in a high profile position. The stock red tires and peddles go with the red eyes and the unit is not hard to ride.  The bike came with a gigantic cup holder that can store a substantial amount of road kill or a giant CATFISH.  If you get too large of a skeleton, then the neck bones must be cut off.
       What is it good for?  I plan to ride it with a cut down grim reaper cape and his equipment.  A sign on my back will read, "If I Can't Take It With Me I'm Not Going".  Just riding it around the neighborhood should cause car crashes and I have discovered that it is a potent wife repellant.  After the election it is every Hoser's duty to fill in the nonsense gap?  I may take this warped device to Ann Arbor.  You can strap it on for a ride and a photo.  I can add part numbers to this post if anyone wants to make their own.


----------



## mickeyc (Nov 17, 2016)

Absolutely COOL!!

Mike


----------



## bricycle (Nov 17, 2016)

^^ what Mike said ^^


----------



## fordmike65 (Nov 17, 2016)

I think these two should go for a ride together.


----------



## Goldenrod (Nov 17, 2016)

Google u tube/dancing skeleton.  Choose the video of the one doing the twist.  Thanks for the picture.


----------



## cadillacbike (Nov 20, 2016)

Heres mine


----------



## Shawn Michael (Nov 23, 2016)

That's a great bike. I bet you smile every time you ride it. I know I would.


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 25, 2016)

Work of art really nice job....


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 25, 2016)

Keep it up.


----------



## Ed Minas (Nov 27, 2016)

Your bike is so awesome!!!


----------

